# other anxiety forums?



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone know of any other anxiety forums? I love you guys, but wanted one that maybe generated a bit more traffic (hence more advice







)


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

tAPir Discussion board it a good one. It just for anxiety,depression and things like that. oops forgot to put the addy in. http://algy.com


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Another rather good resource can be found here: http://open-mind.org/SP/Articles/8c2.htm


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

www.depressionforums.com


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

The Midwest Center for Stress and Anxiety's online forum is pretty good. Go to bbs.stresscenter.com


----------

